# which snake



## GATORS (Mar 2, 2005)

Which one and why? Pics are always welcomed

steve


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Are you planning on keeping it in the 20 gallon for life?

Are we talking 20 gallon high or long?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Sinaloan milk snake they look beautifull used to have one


----------



## GATORS (Mar 2, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Are you planning on keeping it in the 20 gallon for life?
> 
> Are we talking 20 gallon high or long?


20 long and maybe a 30 gallon if needed in the future.

steve


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

ball python all the way :nod:


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

Those sand boas are kindof stupid..i had one befor
thats just my opinion thought.

I now have a ball python
there good snakes to have..i like them


----------



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

cOLOMBIAN bOA!!! NOT ONE OF THE OPTIONS, BUT A VERY NICE SNAKE.


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

I would go with a python or a boa


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

columbian boa wont last long in a 20g tank.


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

i'd definatley go with the ball pythos steve, there great, and thats plenty of room


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

Kuda said:


> i'd definatley go with the ball pythos steve, there great, and thats plenty of room


----------

